Ask HN: Which CRM do you use? Any open source / self-hosted? - philippz
======
kosmos1337
This is a total plug, but my company offers a self-hosted version of our CRM -
it's called Sugester. You can check it out at
[http://sugester.com/crm](http://sugester.com/crm) if you're interesed or
contact me directly via szymon at sugester.com.

------
alanorourke
I liked the simple CRM
[https://www.onepagecrm.com/](https://www.onepagecrm.com/) so much I started
working for them after a few years of being a customer :)

------
jokull
CRM is a strange term. To track sales and comms with clients we’ve been using
Close.io and it’s pretty sweet. We have LOTS of integrations around reporting
and Slack notifications on top of it. Let me know if you want more info.
@jokull on Twitter.

------
philippz
What do you think of Odoo? [https://www.odoo.com/](https://www.odoo.com/)

